# Need some advice on cams



## wonghfs (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I am currently shooting recurve bow and am looking to convert to compound. 
From what I understand the drawlength will approximately be about an inch or so shorter compared to my recurve draw length which is 29"

I have been offered a super deal on a 2007 Hoyt 38 ultra with vector cams. Unfortunately the draw length on it is only 27.5" which I am guessing is a little too short. The tune chart on hoyt's website states that I need to get a 2.0 base cam in order to get a 28" draw length. 

Would it be possible to simply get a set of Hoyt vector 2.0 cams and swap the existing ones out?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, you can swap out cams on most Hoyts. The Ultra 38 is a little unusual in the Hoyt lineup as it uses the same string and cable lengths for cam base 1, 2 & 3. Usually Hoyt cams require different strings for different sizes of cams. 

On the DL, it will likely be shorter than with your recurve if you anchor in the same place. The difference is the length of your release head and D-loop. If you shoot the compound with fingers, it should be very close to the same.

If you shoot the compound with a release, you can do a low cost test by using various D-loop lenghts to figure out the best compound DL for you.

Allen


----------



## wonghfs (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 

I'm planning to shoot with a release (though i have not decided which kind yet). I'm guessing the loop and the release will add about 1" of draw or slightly less so the bow might wind up being about 1/2" too short. Would compensating for the 1/2" with a slightly larger D loop be bad in the long run?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

almost all bow makers now , cheat on the ibo.. by giving a little more in the draw lg. shoot it before you buy it.......


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, definitely shoot the bow before you buy it, or at the very least, go to a local pro shop and get fitted for a compound. Then, look for a hoyt or bowtech or mathews or any good reputable brand that has an adjustable draw length. Hoyt's cam and a half system gives you an adjustable range from like 27"-29.5" mathews has a few that are like that, and some bowtech's have an adjustable range from 26" to 30". So I'd go get fitted for a compound and then look for some that are adjustable, I recently bought a Hoyt with spiral cams before I knew my exact draw length and had to sell it because I didnt want to go through the trouble of swapping cams out. Also, once you get fitted for a compound, you may find that after shooting for a few months you need it a little longer, or a little shorter. Everyone is different and the typical one inch shorter rule may not apply to you. I shot 29" on a recurve and now shoot 30" on a compound, so everyone is different.


----------

